# Finding Field trials and training?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Look at Entry Express, Retriever Entry or the AKC website for the events and clubs in your area. I would think both the Field Trial and Hunt Test seasons would be underway in your area. We're still about a month away from soft water here up north.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What a great question, I can't wait to hear the replies.... if there's a golden club near you, look to see if they're hosting a WC/X test, I've helped with one before and I learned a lot that day!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, Swampcollie, I'll check out those websites! I had already looked on the AKC one prior but I must have not looked hard enough.

Reddogs- I'll see if they are!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is a listing of some.
Tidewater Retriever Club -


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you very much! I found one that is near my area!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Good luck and have fun.
Jim


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Rappahanock River RC and/or Blue Ridge should be reasonably close. I trained with both when I lived up that way. There are some in Western MD as well, but can't think of them off the top of my head.

Also check out FindRetrievers.com - Online Retriever Community for a decent club search.


----------

